# Driving Training-Tips?



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I would recommend using a shaft trainer on her. Basically it acts like the traces of a cart and that would be a way to gauge her reaction when she spooks and hits the traces. Another thought would be to drag a tire behind her on all surfaces. If she needs work with not spooking and turning her hind I would work on that first and try to get her to stop, but definitely find a shaft trainer and tire to use on her before you hook her. Just be sure to be safe when you use them and get all the knowledge you can and maybe have an extra set of hands to help you out. Even when you hook her for the first few times (also, a lunge line connected to the horse helps a ton if they freak out). 

As for the protocols, others may be of more help as I cannot explain them as accurately as I would like. The most I can recommend is have a great "whoa", and half halts are your friend; also: don't be afraid to bail if things get too hairy, my driving instructor told me that the worst place to be is behind a driving horse in training that decides to throw a major fit. Trust me, me and her have both bailed out of carts a few times more than I'd care to admit when I horse decided to kick, rear, bolt, etc. 

No matter what be safe and if someone comes along who drives don't hesitate to go learn with them! Your search for knowledge is a great step forward.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

All I can say is...DO NOT do this training by yourself!! Find a CONFIDENT, capable person to help you. This MAY mean taking the horse to a driving trainer, and paying for a lesson, but this stage can be SERIOUSLY dangerous, and it sounds like this horse means a LOT to you.

Good Luck!

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Swimming pool noodles!!
Use them to simulate shafts before the "shaft Trainer"
Have horse drag them, use them as shafts, tie them to horse, trot with them all over horse, between legs over rump etc.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

greentree-I have been looking for a driving trainer. I might be able to get a hold of one from this ranch I called, but they said that trainer doesn't work there anymore! So they are attempting to find someone that could help me out. I am always on craigslist and google, often to no avail. This ranch is already over an hour away from me, and I don't want to drive any farther than that for lessons. Unfortunately, I do not live in an area where driving is very common. It's all cowboys and barrel racing and roping, and then in the richer areas we have jumping and dressage. We don't even have sulky racing... just a normal racetrack.

I am not sure about the shaft trainer. She is already used to stuff like that. What I meant was, she can't be swinging her hind end around with weight behind her. I'm thinking about getting one of those moving dollys or something similar that she could drag behind her and possibly go out around the block with it, although I would look ridiculous! lol
Milwaukee 1000 lb. Capacity Furniture Dolly-33700 at The Home Depot

Do you think something like that would be dangerous? She has dragged tires and done all of that stuff, she's really chill about all of that. I wanted something with wheels to get her used to the noise and such things.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Update! I started working her more with the tires, and it did the trick! I attached the traces to the tire and straight to her breast collar. We dragged the whole arena (made it nice and level!). She only swung her hind one time, and didn't freak out too bad when she met the pressure from the traces on her moving side. She stepped with her hind feet over the traces, after which point I immediately said whoa. She listened and let me reset everything, and we were good! I think the weight on the traces will definitely help train her for shafts.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since I have plenty I cut 2 skinny poplar trees and made my version of a travois. A piece of scrap plywood was screwed on near the ground. It spread the poles enough that they didn't rub the legs and it was wide enough to keep them from going askew. I set them in the loops and didn't secure them in case I needed to pull it away. The horse got used to the scraping sounds the ends made of the ground. I got lots of practice setting my reins over on the rump as I moved from hip to hip as we turned. The horse quickly learned to stay straight on the turns and to step over rather than turn it's body.


----------

